# why can't I use the word t-i-n-y-U-R-L?



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I can post links, but not if they are a t-i-n-y-U-R-L link.

Reason? (and I'm sure there is one, but the brain can't figure it)


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

Cause they can't be censored?

(You could use the redirect service to go to bad places.)


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

CT1 is correc t. It was being used, and other sites like it, as a way get around the censored list.

Thank you.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks. I knew there had to be a reason, just couldn't see what it was. And the curiosity was killing me  

Didn't realize there was a censored list


----------

